# Viewliner Bedrooms



## kendoggbyrd (Sep 3, 2017)

Are Viewliner Bedrooms worth the money? Are they actually noisier than a Viewliner Roomette because of the extra things inside like shower and sink. If you could afford it, would you stay in one?


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 3, 2017)

I've never been in one, but being that they're over the wheels, well--there's going to be more noise [and perhaps, bounce] when passiing over switches. I like Roomettes # 1&2 because they're closer to the center of the car where the best ride is.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 3, 2017)

I've used a Bedroom once on a Viewliner train. Not much difference in noise. I think the only thing I remember is when a toilet flushed you could somewhat hear the vacuum. But it's only if your truly listening for it. I heard it just by coincidence.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 4, 2017)

1 Bedroom - Small but convenient bathroom. More room than a roomette and if the couch is facing the right way, you can sit together. Unless you are young and thin, someone has to sleep upstairs.

2 Roomettes - Often cheaper than 1 bedroom. Private toilet. Both can sleep on lower bunks. If across from one another (you have to call to make reservation), you can both sit and look out the same window if scenery is better on one side.

As to noise, both BR & Roomette have same noise in toilet and (not much in) sink. Shower makes little noise.

We now go with better deal - 1 BR or 2 Roomettes.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 4, 2017)

If Traveling by myself I always take the Roomette, but if I am traveling with someone, especially female, then I always take the bedroom (if I didn't I would be traveling alone). There are advantages to both. I find that only one person fits on the VL Roomette bunks because the mattress narrows to go around the toilet. When traveling alone, I sleep on the upper and keep the lower in daytime, so if I am having a bad night I can sit up to watch outside. So, my decision point is if traveling alone or with someone.


----------

